# Are these cheap jigs good enough for a one off?



## Jetset (3 Jun 2021)

As the title says, I need to just do one pair of holes to convert an appliance door into a cabinet door. 
Are they up to it? They’re only £4.99 including the drill bit!
Normally, I’d be a bit sceptical...


----------



## Spectric (3 Jun 2021)

I would say that the jig may be usable but the drill bit may not produce a decent finish, half decent Forstener bits will cost more than £4.99 and once you have found out it cuts a messy hole you may need another door so cheaper to get a better bit. You could try it on a scrap of MDF and see how it performs, maybe you may get the two cuts from it!


----------



## novocaine (3 Jun 2021)

you don't need the jig, just the bit.


----------



## Rorschach (3 Jun 2021)

For 1 pair of hole just measure it out and drill it freehand.


----------



## Jetset (3 Jun 2021)

Thank you for the replies. Yes I think I’ll just get a half-decent forstener and measure carefully!


----------



## GerryT (3 Jun 2021)

Depends on how many holes you intend to bore.
I’ve used what looks like the same jig to do 24 hinges in 18mm Birch ply with little loss of cut quality.
If your into using them regularly then may be better to buy a decent bit but otherwise you’ll be fine with this as a one off IMHO.


----------



## Jetset (3 Jun 2021)

GerryT said:


> I’ve used what looks like the same jig to do 24 hinges


Thanks Gerry

Is it upside down in that picture and do you know what the screws sticking out do?


----------



## Beanwood (3 Jun 2021)

How about this for the guide, and a decent forstner bit you'll use again anyway...





Free P&P - Jig For Mounting Plates And Hinges : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop Free P&P - Jig For Mounting Plates And Hinges.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Jetset (3 Jun 2021)

Thank you _Beanwood_ I’ll have a look.


----------



## owen (4 Jun 2021)

Yeah I've got that exact jig and bit and it works fine on chipboard/mdf doors. Not used it on solid wood


----------



## owen (4 Jun 2021)

Spectric said:


> I would say that the jig may be usable but the drill bit may not produce a decent finish, half decent Forstener bits will cost more than £4.99 and once you have found out it cuts a messy hole you may need another door so cheaper to get a better bit. You could try it on a scrap of MDF and see how it performs, maybe you may get the two cuts from it!



I disagree, these bits normally work fine, it's a hole for a concealed hinge not a hole that's going to be seen by anyone, no point spending anymore on a better quality bit in my opinion.


----------



## Stevekane (4 Jun 2021)

Have to agree with the comments in support of the cheap kit, as he said its a one off job, no point in buying expensive stuff when this will do the job and much more I expect.


----------



## Lard (4 Jun 2021)

I bought one for the hell of it and was pleasantly surprised. I’ve used it to position/mark/start the centre of the cut and then I finish off the hole separately. For the money I think it’s worth it if only to give you a positioning guide.

As for the screws and the wrong-way-around-ness of it, yes, it did take some head scratching at first as I didnt read any instructions and I still can’t find a use for any of the other smaller holes guides (they don’t match anything I’ve needed).

The two screws ARE the depth stops.....it’s as simple as that! I had to match an IKEA door and so I used an original door hinge hole position to set up the jig (ie adjust screws either in or out) so that the 35mm hole was exactly over the original and then used it to mark the position on the new door. The forstner may be cheap but it hasn’t let me down yet (occasional use as I’m no pro though).


----------



## Ollie78 (5 Jun 2021)

I have one like that, it's fine. 
Just a quick mention that the central point on these bits is very short. 
On other forster bits the point can be too long for thinner materials, just check first.

Ollie


----------

